# Hopefully our last tragedy for a while



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Alas, poor Hamlet!
We loved thee well.
Where once you swam 
In a happy daze
Another now takes
Pride of place.
In joy you lived with us
And joy you gave us.
Thine ills we bettered 
Afore thy sudden fall.
Thou were the beginning for us
As Tir's Day rode high.
I put thee in the arms of the Poet
Who greeted thee with happy sighs.
Thou lived well 
And we loved well,
But it was not to last.
That morn of Thor's Day
Did we to bed,
And thou 
Were swimming giddy circles instead.
We bore thee up
As whatever malaise that struck thee
Suddenly took thee.
As close to being 
In our arms as thou could safely be
Thou did forsake the world of breath
For whatever lies beyond the veil of death.
As for your brother and sister before,
We for you shall make flames roar.
The rest is silence.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry! I like the poem, though. 

Very sorry.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome poem! I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

These things happen. It's sad when they do, but we have to move on with our lives and keep taking care of the ones that survive.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

I was wrong. Not our last.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

2 of my fish just died today but i dont know what happened but ive had them for a long time. But they were perfectly healthy ive owned betta fish my entire life in fact im so comfortable taking care of them i decided to breed them. But im still sad.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Hamlet and poor you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Arashi.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

It's bad enough when one fish passes, but to lose multiple fish around the same time is very hard. I'm sorry about your losses.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Still seems to be a problem.


----------

